# Picked Up The New RV Today



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Well I picked it up today and I must say that Travelworld RV were amazing. Very efficient in everything they did and Simon the Service Director spent two hours with me going over every little bit. That is what I call a good service!

The journey back was a little scary! Whilst not as wide nor as tall as the Winnebago it seemed to either have a larger overhang or not steer as acutely. So when I pulled into the garage in Swindon I struggled to pull out again and broke one of the red side lights at the back on a sign! Oops! No big deal and thank goodness I learned at very low cost!

The thing that totally threw me was positioning on the road. After driving the A class I had got myself totally used to how to sit on the road width wise. When I drove off in Telford I suddenly found my nearside rear wheel was on the grass verge! It did not take long to realise what the problem was!

I was keeping my body in the same place on the road as in the A class. But because the B class has the cab which is narrower this meant the motorhome body was much closer to the verge!

Had to concentrate all the way home and arriving in Devizes in the dark did not help!

I also don't like the fact that there is no microphone on the rear camera. Will have to do something about that. Reversing into the drive it is so useful to hear what is going on and on this first occasion to have heard my Brother calling to me, left a bit, right hand down!

Can't wait to have a play with the toys and Satellite in the morning. Reckon I will just get my head around the various manuals for this evening!

Oh and I have managed to fill the tank for the first time since owning an RV! Which means I will know what the mpg really is!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Congratulations, I look forward to seeing it sometime.

Did you manage to book into Wellesbourne?

Michael.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Michael,

I didn't because I wasn't sure what we are doing and reckon I am too late know. Did not want to pinch a place on the off chance, seemed a bit unfair.

However, if anyone knows differently I wouldn't mind going!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New RV*

Hi

I am going to be at the CCC in Devizes in January if you want to pop along and test out your new baby.

Russell


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Russell,

Is that the one at the three magpies?

Let me know date and I may pop over if I get the chance.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Will be fiddling around making sure I only put what is needed in the RV as opposed to filling every locker like we did in the Winnebago!

Reckon I might change the double DIN American radio system as it does not have the UK af etc. Seen some good Kenwood ones that have the inbuilt DVD or more importantly will take the reversing camera, have blu-tooth and Garmin sat nav.

Kenwood

The current reversing camera monitor is behind the sun visor. Which to be honest is not much cop. I found that not only is it too high but it was so bright when reversing in the drive yesterday evening that it dazzled me. Turning it down meant I could not see it too well. I guess that is why the newer ones have a built in display on the radio!

If I do buy this Kenwood unit then the few days old Tom Tom Truck may be for sale!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Reading some recent posts it would be interesting to compare the standard of workmanship between those buying Yank tanks and those buying Eurocarts. So I am asking Yank Tank owners who purchased from new whether their purchase was relatively problem free compared to the stories on here from Eurocart owners.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Reading some recent posts it would be interesting to compare the standard of workmanship between those buying Yank tanks and those buying Eurocarts. So I am asking Yank Tank owners who purchased from new whether their purchase was relatively problem free compared to the stories on here from Eurocart owners.


Hi Pusser,

I obviously cannot comment about the new condition but what I can comment on is the quality of build overall.

The RV's are obviously not so weight concious so a lot of the wood is solid. Even the covered wood is a much better quality and will take knocks and bangs. I remember the Hobby 750 I had for a short time. If I banged anything there was suddenly a mark which showed the chipboard underneath. I am not saying this is wrong as weight is obviously a problem and there has to be a compromise. But the RV's are so much more solid, but with 8 - 12 mpg! So you pays your money and takes your choice!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Chris.
You don't say which model RV you bought from Travelworld. Is it a 'C' class? As you say it doesn't steer as well as the Winnebago 'A' class. 

C class RVs are inherently over built on their chassis and as such never steer well. You can mess about with tyre pressures, tracking, loading and add on steering stabilisers but they will never feel right.

Your Winny probably had a much better platform.

Ray.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ray,

I thought most people knew so did not mention. See here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-74718-.html

On the contrary the B Class steers so much better than the A class when driving, holds the road better and is easier to drive. The problem I had was the overhang at the rear and the way it steers at slow manoeuvring speeds in the petrol station etc.

I found it such an easy vehicle to drive up to 70mph with virtually no movement even with all the wind we had yesterday and the cross winds caused by overtaking lorries on the motorway.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha, got that wrong then didn't I? ...  

I see what you mean now. Looks incredibly spacious for such a small RV. 
Yep, have fun exploring it's nooks and crannies.

Ray.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Ha, got that wrong then didn't I? ...
> 
> I see what you mean now. Looks incredibly spacious for such a small RV.
> Yep, have fun exploring it's nooks and crannies.
> ...


No worries!

Thanks, already been outside playing with the new Oyster twin lnb skew thingie. Blimey how many channels have these got! It seemed to have about 3,000 but of course most would not work and as the RV is down the side of the house it was not even picking up all of the normal satellites.

Trying to get my head around what power out I need in the house as the house kept tripping this morning. Worked out it is the transformer circuit in the RV but do not have a manual on it.

The Winnie was always plugged into a standard 13A socket.

Travelworld are not open of course so will have to wait until the morning.

Regards

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Once again Chris,
I obviously don't know the size of transformer but I have used some that immediately trip 13a or 16a due to them having an initial heavy load.
A 5k one was always hit and miss to get it to stay on but another 3k one worked OK.
The converter/charger is often the heaviest initial load and if you can trip the charger breaker inside the rig until connected to EHU, then close the breaker. It just might stay on that way.

Good luck as campsites don't always give you ample power.

Ray.


----------

